

Ask YC: Heroku for Django? - bayareaguy

I'm not a web developer but there's a chance I'll need to help someone I know do some Django work soon.  I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is an equivalent to Heroku for Django/Google App Engine.
======
quilby
What do you mean by Django/Google App Engine? They are two different things.
As for your question, I dont think that there are any Herokus for django right
now although MediaTemple.net is working on one-
<http://mediatemple.net/labs/gsdjango/> . Here are some more django-friendly
webhosts- <http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/DjangoFriendlyWebHosts> .
<http://djangofriendly.com/hosts/>

~~~
bayareaguy
I was thinking of <http://code.google.com/appengine/articles/django.html>

Thanks for the reference to MediaTemple - they look a little like Heroku
without the web-based editor.

